# Is it true?



## Canadiac73 (Jul 23, 2014)

This is going to be a rookie type question I am sure but from everyone that I have talked to who are from Australia or visited they claim that it wouldn't be hard as a young good looking guy to maybe couch surf a little bit as I get things figured out down under. Are these lies or how hard would it be to meet nice enough people that could allow me to use their couch or yard for my tent for a charming Canadian/American??


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Im sure if you could charm some middled age women, on some dating websites you could couch surf, many lonely ones. Or alternatively just try to become friends with people you meet at the pub. Im sure that would be ok. Other wise you could also tent free in the bush.


----------

